# Raining Outside...raining Inside



## dpaish (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings.







We picked up our new 23RS 2 weeks ago for our camping holiday (which I am still on, but at home typing this Post). Last week it rained for 3 days and once the rain lifted we headed out to the mountains camping. Once we arrived we started setting up the Trailer. My wife opened the front closet, next to the front bed and everything in it was soaked. From the cloths hanging to the blankets on the floor.








Further investigation I noticed that just below the closet in the through storage the lino is discolored and starting to swell and thicken. It could not of been because of the rain this week because it was dry with I packed it. I must of been like this after manufacturing and/or during shipping. This unit only arrived at my dealer 2 days before I made the offer to purchase.

I returned home today and spoke to the salesman who sold me the unit. Tomorrow I will be speaking with the manager..... What should I expect? If the floor is separating now, will it get worse? Should I demand a replacement?

Thoughts????????

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmm.... discoloration and swelling on the floor means water damage. 
Yes, you should absolutely expect them to fix/replace the damaged area. 
It won't get any better, and could lead to other (mold) problems.

I would think your dealer and Keystone should correct the damage no question, especially being 2 weeks new. Make sure they identify and fix the SOURCE of the problem as well.

Hang in there, good luck... Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Man that's stinks







If it's discolored and swollen already it may have been leaking before you got it. Stay on your dealer to get it fixed right.

Let us know how you make out.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dennis, yes make the dealership fix it now.. dont wait.

i have a 23rs too, last september here in georgia we were hit with 3 hurricanes in 4 weeks.
i got water in the same location as you. i think my water was coming in around the front right storage door.
i caulked the top of it. i have not had any more water in the camper.
have them look into this location it may be the same for you.

good luck, campingnut18


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a similar problem caused by a leak in the pass-through hatch, but I caught it before much permanent damage was done. That was replaced under warranty. Your problems sounds like its coming from the roof and soaking everything on the way down.

If its as bad as you say, or gets moldy, I'd ask for a new unit. Seriously, this isn't a warranty repair, this one was defective before you got it. Get together with Keystone and be nice about it but firm. Good luck, and let us know how it turns out!

Kevin P.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes stay on your dealer until they fix right
if not go after Keystone.

Don


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

My front pass through leaked when I first got it. I siliconed the top of the doors and have had no more problems. My dealer is 4 hours away so they sent me caulking for the door and rubber roof caulking to go behind the factory sealers. Good luck.


----------

